

Finding Your Way Through the Mall or the Airport, With a Cellphone Map - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/11/technology/11interior.html?_r=1&hpw

======
epaulson
Do any of these actually try and use your current location on the map, or do
they just give you a static version of the map and assume you can find your
own way?

